# Italia: ancora armi all'Ucraina. Biden a Kiev? CIA:"Rischio nucleare".



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'Italia continua ad inviare armi all'Ucraina. Stessa cosa che stanno facendo anche gli Usa. Biden sta valutando se mandare Blinken a Kiev ma potrebbe anche decidere di andarci personalmente. La Cia intanto avverte: "Putin è in crisi e potrebbe usare bombe nucleari"


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Aprile 2022)

inviare armi in ucraina sarebbe contro la costituzione ,ma con un popolo in ffp2 puoi fare un po come ti pare.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:*
*
“**Stanotte, missili Kalibr ad alta precisione, a lungo raggio, hanno attaccato una struttura militare alla periferia di Kiev. A seguito dell’attacco allo stabilimento di costruzione di macchine Zhulyansky Vizar, le officine per la produzione e la riparazione di sistemi missilistici antiaerei a medio e lungo raggio, nonché i missili anti-nave, sono stati distrutti"*


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

*Secondo il Washington post, in conseguenza all'approvazione di Joe Biden dell'invio di armi ed elicotteri per 800 milioni di $, la Russia ha inviato una nota diplomatica a Washington, avvertendo Usa e Nato che con l'invio di armi avanzate potrebbero arrivare "conseguenze imprevedibili".

Nel frattempo L'UE pensa di varare un embargo graduale sui prodotti petroliferi Russi, ma solo dopo le elezioni francesi del 24 aprile.

Ministro finlandese per gli Affari europei Tytti Tuppurainen: "E' altamente probabile che la Finlandia entri nella Nato, il processo di candidatura dovrebbe essere il più rapido possibile"*


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

*Uccisi una trentina di mercenari polacchi nel villaggio di Izyumskoe, vicino Kharkov*


----------



## vota DC (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'Italia continua ad inviare armi all'Ucraina. Stessa cosa che stanno facendo anche gli Usa. Biden sta valutando se mandare Blinken a Kiev ma potrebbe anche decidere di andarci personalmente. La Cia intanto avverte: "Putin è in crisi e potrebbe usare bombe nucleari"


Ma deve andarci direttamente lui perché blinken non verrebbe accettato perché non degno di Zelensky che riceve soltanto chi ha il potere tipo il presidente della Germania no ma il cancelliere si?


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

*Giappone, capo servizi pubblici ammette:*

*"Difficile trovare un'alternativa al carbone russo"*


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:*

*"Acciaieria Ilyich di Mariupol è stata liberata"*


----------



## danjr (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'Italia continua ad inviare armi all'Ucraina. Stessa cosa che stanno facendo anche gli Usa. Biden sta valutando se mandare Blinken a Kiev ma potrebbe anche decidere di andarci personalmente. La Cia intanto avverte: "Putin è in crisi e potrebbe usare bombe nucleari"


Bene così, Putin è alle strette


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'Italia continua ad inviare armi all'Ucraina. Stessa cosa che stanno facendo anche gli Usa. Biden sta valutando se mandare Blinken a Kiev ma potrebbe anche decidere di andarci personalmente. La Cia intanto avverte: "Putin è in crisi e potrebbe usare bombe nucleari"


Prospettive rosee direi, siamo in mano a quattro mongoloidi che giocano con le minacce. L'Idalia ovviamente sempre in prima linea, sia mai farsi una volta nella storia i cavoli propri e affrontare la crisi che sta mettendo in ginocchio milioni di persone.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

*maggiore della Marina ucraina a Mariupol:*
*
"Questa mattina sono in corso feroci combattimenti, i russi avanzano in modo aggressivo, la situazione è critica*
*Non abbiamo intenzione di arrenderci, ma la situazione sta precipitando". *


----------



## danjr (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Difesa russo:
> 
> "Acciaieria Ilyich di Mariupol è stata liberata"*


A breve la riprenderemo


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

*Di Maio:*
*
"Dobbiamo fermare l'escalation, fermare la guerra in Ucraina.
Bisogna far ripartire il processo di dialogo tra Ucraina e Russia. *
*Zelensky ha fatto delle aperture importanti, ora è Putin che deve parlare"*


aperture importanti ???


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, *l'Italia continua ad inviare armi all'Ucraina. *Stessa cosa che stanno facendo anche gli Usa. Biden sta valutando se mandare Blinken a Kiev ma potrebbe anche decidere di andarci personalmente. La Cia intanto avverte: "Putin è in crisi e potrebbe usare bombe nucleari"



L’Italia esegue gli ordini degli USA che, ovviamente, è ben lontana da patire per le sanzioni imposte alla Russia.
Biden alimenta un conflitto che subiscono gli altri.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

*la città di Oleshki nella regione di Kherson è occupata dai russi, secondo il sindaco.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *maggiore della Marina ucraina a Mariupol:*
> 
> *"Questa mattina sono in corso feroci combattimenti, i russi avanzano in modo aggressivo, la situazione è critica*
> *Non abbiamo intenzione di arrenderci, ma la situazione sta precipitando". *



E' il momento ideale per pretendere un altra tonnellata di armi.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio:*
> 
> *"Dobbiamo fermare l'escalation, fermare la guerra in Ucraina.*
> *Bisogna far ripartire il processo di dialogo tra Ucraina e Russia. *
> ...



Quali sono le aperture di Zelensky? Si accontenta di occupare la Russia?


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A breve la riprenderemo


sei un foreign fighter ?


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A breve la riprenderemo


ma cosa , l'acciaieria?? 

è tua ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Bene così, Putin è alle strette


bho si nomina l'atomica e dite bene
a leggere questo per me non state bene...
e il poverino e deriso Orsini rischia di prenderci pure con questa situazione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio:*
> 
> *"Dobbiamo fermare l'escalation, fermare la guerra in Ucraina.*
> *Bisogna far ripartire il processo di dialogo tra Ucraina e Russia. *
> ...


Ma danno da mangiare dei trip a Montecitorio!? 
Sono fuori dalla realtà


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sei un foreign fighter ?



Forse abbiamo dichiarato guerra alla Russia e non lo sappiamo.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio:*
> 
> *"Dobbiamo fermare l'escalation, fermare la guerra in Ucraina.*
> *Bisogna far ripartire il processo di dialogo tra Ucraina e Russia. *
> ...


aperture al fuoco, ma finiscila giggino!
mi parlano di diplomazia dopo che inviano tonnellate di armi ed espellono diplomatici


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma danno da mangiare dei trip a Montecitorio!?
> Sono fuori dalla realtà




Povero Di Maio, non se lo fila nessuno, almeno fategli dire qualcosa.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Aprile 2022)

Ok ma mandare le armi alza escalation
non è che i russi ti ringraziano per questo


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Giappone, capo servizi pubblici ammette:
> 
> "Difficile trovare un'alternativa al carbone russo"*


Sembra chiaro che la soluzione ideale non sia estromettersi dalla materia prima russa; ci perdiamo noi e loro.
L'ideale sarebbe..."stoppare" Putin. E magari "stoppare" anche Lavrov e altri suoi amici.
Quindi nuove elezioni con gente normale (alla Kasparov) e il problema è risolto. Purtroppo chissà dove è nascosto il sorcio.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbe..."stoppare" Putin. E magari "stoppare" anche Lavrov e altri suoi amici.
> Quindi nuove elezioni con gente normale (alla Kasparov) e il problema è risolto.


Ma si, che ci vuole!


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'Italia continua ad inviare armi all'Ucraina. Stessa cosa che stanno facendo anche gli Usa. Biden sta valutando se mandare Blinken a Kiev ma potrebbe anche decidere di andarci personalmente. La Cia intanto avverte: "Putin è in crisi e potrebbe usare bombe nucleari"


Ovvio che possa usare l'atomica. Noi di fatto stiamo continuano ad aiutare la resistenza ucraina e facendo procrastinare il conflitto. Gli Ucraina hanno il santo dovere di difendersi però non che armi tramite le nostre tasche. 

Occhio ragazzi

Questo conflitto o continuerà per lunghi mesi se non anni e noi staremo qui con (la Russia fallisce tra poco) oppure quello a Mosca saltano i nervi e preme un bel bottone in direzione Kiev. Tra l'altro il ritiro delle truppe russe da Kiev mi puzza e non poco.


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si, che ci vuole!


Vado di fantasia ormai. Potenzialmente ci aspettano anni se non addirittura decenni di tensioni mondiali. Praticamente gli anni in cui Putin continuerà a vivere.
Dire che Zeleski è parimenti pericoloso a Putin è assurdo. Zeleski è completamente innocuo, è "pericoloso" giusto in questo specifico contesto per le dichiarazioni fatte, combinato alle intenzioni di Putin. Ma Zeleski da solo non invaderebbe neanche i vicini di casa, non farebbe niente di folle, nessuno saprebbe neanche chi sia.
L'altro considerato pericoloso (Biden) è un caso analogo a Zelenski: non è neanche più in grado di intendere e volere. Anche lui senza Putin sarebbe innocuo.


----------



## vota DC (15 Aprile 2022)

In realtà Biden prima di Putin stava per fare scoppiare la guerra atomica contro la Cina (dopo aver messo in croce Trump per avere parlato di virus cinese) tra l'altro riuscendo quasi a fare uscire la Francia dalla Nato nel tentativo.


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sembra chiaro che la soluzione ideale non sia estromettersi dalla materia prima russa; ci perdiamo noi e loro.
> L'ideale sarebbe..."stoppare" Putin. E magari "stoppare" anche Lavrov e altri suoi amici.
> Quindi nuove elezioni con gente normale (alla Kasparov) e il problema è risolto. Purtroppo chissà dove è nascosto il sorcio.


Kasparov sarebbe uno normale ?
giocatore di scacchi scappato da decenni a Londra senza alcun seguito popolare


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sembra chiaro che la soluzione ideale non sia estromettersi dalla materia prima russa; ci perdiamo noi e loro.
> L'ideale sarebbe..."stoppare" Putin. E magari "stoppare" anche Lavrov e altri suoi amici.
> Quindi nuove elezioni con gente normale (alla Kasparov) e il problema è risolto. Purtroppo chissà dove è nascosto il sorcio.



finchè è vivo Putin non ci sarà nessun altro politico, l'intera Russia è nelle sue mani. In confronto, ha meno potere Xi Jin Ping che anche se il Presidente di un regime dittatoriale deve comunque vedersela con le differenti correnti del partito comunista, un pò in stile Unione Sovietica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dai quotidiani in edicola, l'Italia continua ad inviare armi all'Ucraina. Stessa cosa che stanno facendo anche gli Usa. Biden sta valutando se mandare Blinken a Kiev ma potrebbe anche decidere di andarci personalmente. La Cia intanto avverte: "Putin è in crisi e potrebbe usare bombe nucleari"



*La Casa Bianca: "Non mandiamo Biden a Kiev."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio:*
> 
> *"Dobbiamo fermare l'escalation, fermare la guerra in Ucraina.*
> *Bisogna far ripartire il processo di dialogo tra Ucraina e Russia. *
> ...



Lo dica anche a scoreggione e ubriacone, però...


----------



## vota DC (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *la città di Oleshki nella regione di Kherson è occupata dai russi, secondo il sindaco.*


Ma guardando la mappa è PRIMA di Kherson: è una tappa obbligata per i russi. Gli ucraini l'avevano riconquistata in un tentativo per accerchiare Kherson e riprendersela?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quali sono le aperture di Zelensky? Si accontenta di occupare la Russia?


Probabilmente si riferisce all'ultima Offerta ufficiale fatta durante l'ultimo negoziato. L'offerta era buona dato che i negoziatori russi l'hanno accettata e proposta a Putin che poi ha rifiutato. 
Ma si sapeva questa cosa, non ricordi o continua la narrativa di Zelensky colpevole?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma guardando la mappa è PRIMA di Kherson: è una tappa obbligata per i russi. Gli ucraini l'avevano riconquistata in un tentativo per accerchiare Kherson e riprendersela?


Forse non era ancora totalmente sotto il controllo russo.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Probabilmente si riferisce all'ultima Offerta ufficiale fatta durante l'ultimo negoziato. L'offerta era buona dato che i negoziatori russi l'hanno accettata e proposta a Putin che poi ha rifiutato.
> Ma si sapeva questa cosa, non ricordi o continua la narrativa di Zelensky colpevole?



Credevo ci fossero stati altri sviluppi. Comunque la mia “stima“ verso Zelensky e verso tutti gli altri è rimasta immutata.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio:*
> 
> *"Dobbiamo fermare l'escalation, fermare la guerra in Ucraina.*
> *Bisogna far ripartire il processo di dialogo tra Ucraina e Russia. *
> ...



Giggino sacrificati tu per la fine della guerra (tanto sai che perdita...)

Fatti appendere per le palle in mezzo alla piazza rossa


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credevo ci fossero stati altri sviluppi. Comunque la mia “stima“ verso Zelensky e verso tutti gli altri è rimasta immutata.


Temo che i russi non vogliano intraprendere altri discorsi di pace prima dell'offensiva nel Donbas.

C'è da dire che ieri Erdogan ha detto che sta lavorando per cercare di accontentare la richiesta di Zelensky per un incontro con Putin, che dovrebbe svolgersi probabilmente in Turchia. 
Quindi speriamo possa accadere a breve termine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

*Fonti vicine al portavoce di Putin: Possibile dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale della Russia all'Ucraina.*


----------



## ignaxio (15 Aprile 2022)

*comandante Moskva morto a bordo*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Temo che i russi non vogliano intraprendere altri discorsi di pace prima dell'offensiva nel Donbas.
> 
> C'è da dire che ieri Erdogan ha detto che sta lavorando per cercare di accontentare la richiesta di Zelensky per un incontro con Putin, che dovrebbe svolgersi probabilmente in Turchia.
> Quindi speriamo possa accadere a breve termine.



Dopo ogni incontro promosso da Erdogan l'esclation è aumentata a dismisura.
Questo fa ammazzare Zelecoso e scatena la guerra mondiale.


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Fonti vicine al portavoce di Putin: Possibile dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale della Russia all'Ucraina.*


ecco la de-escalation di Gigio Dimaiorumma


----------



## Andris (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca: "Non mandiamo Biden a Kiev."*


lasciatelo deambulare nel giardino residenziale e giocare con i tacchini risparmiati da Obama


----------



## hakaishin (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Di Maio:*
> 
> *"Dobbiamo fermare l'escalation, fermare la guerra in Ucraina.*
> *Bisogna far ripartire il processo di dialogo tra Ucraina e Russia. *
> ...


Si infatti


----------



## ignaxio (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Fonti vicine al portavoce di Putin: Possibile dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale della Russia all'Ucraina.*


Fin’ora stavano scherzando ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ecco la de-escalation di Gigio Dimaiorumma


Potrebbe non essere una brutta notizia. Per arrivare ad un tratto di pace ufficiale a livello burocratico probabile sia necessario avere una dichiarazione di guerra prima.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Fonti vicine al portavoce di Putin: Possibile dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale della Russia all'Ucraina.*


E' una battuta?
Capisco che per i Russi tutti gli Stati ex sovietici sono di loro proprietà, ma mi pare non si stessero fronteggiando con le fionde.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' una battuta?
> Capisco che per i Russi tutti gli Stati ex sovietici sono di loro proprietà, ma mi pare non si stessero fronteggiando con le fionde.


In linea con le azioni criminali, non avevano mai notificato una dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale all'Ucraina finora. "Operazione Speciale" Cit.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Fonti vicine al portavoce di Putin: Possibile dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale della Russia all'Ucraina.*


E' colpa degli Ucraini.

Dovevano dichiarare "operazione speciale" prima di fare qualunque tipo di offensiva.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In linea con le azioni criminali, non avevano mai notificato una dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale all'Ucraina finora. "Operazione Speciale" Cit.



Un'operazione speciale marchiata "Z", sia sui tank entrati in Ucraina che tra le mani di bimbetti russi sorridenti. Z sta "per la vittoria" e non mi pare sia una locuzione utilizzata per semplici operazioni lampo


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un'operazione speciale marchiata "Z", sia sui tank entrati in Ucraina che tra le mani di bimbetti russi sorridenti. Z sta "per la vittoria" e non mi pare sia una locuzione utilizzata per semplici operazioni lampo


In realtà la Z indica l'area militare di provenienza di quell'unità. Z sta per Ovest, poi c'è la V che sta per Est ecc.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe non essere una brutta notizia. Per arrivare ad un tratto di pace ufficiale a livello burocratico probabile sia necessario avere una dichiarazione di guerra prima.



Un po' due lati di una medaglia, si potrebbe anche pensare che se in un'"operazione speciale" hanno raso al suolo una città, in una "guerra ufficiale" possono sentirsi liberi di lanciare l'atomica a bassa intensità su Kiev.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' due lati di una medaglia, si potrebbe anche pensare che se in un'"operazione speciale" hanno raso al suolo una città, in una "guerra ufficiale" possono sentirsi liberi di lanciare l'atomica a bassa intensità su Kiev.


Beh io cerco di essere sempre ottimista, forse sbaglio però almeno non mi deprimo.


----------



## Clarenzio (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà la Z indica l'area militare di provenienza di quell'unità. Z sta per Ovest, poi c'è la V che sta per Est ecc.


E' vero che esistono altre lettere ed ognuna ha un significato preciso, ma quella diffusa dalla propaganda è la Z come za pobedu, che significa appunto "per la vittoria".


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

Mi era sfuggito il test missilistico russo nel mare del Giappone di ieri. Giusto per stemperare la tensione... Vogliono la pace.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggito il test missilistico russo nel mare del Giappone di ieri. Giusto per stemperare la tensione... Vogliono la pace.


menomale che quelli che gettavano benzina sul fuoco erano zecoso e nonno biden con le loro dichiarazioni


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggito il test missilistico russo nel mare del Giappone di ieri. Giusto per stemperare la tensione... Vogliono la pace.


quel mare deve essere una fogna tra russi e kim jong


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi era sfuggito il test missilistico russo nel mare del Giappone di ieri. Giusto per stemperare la tensione... Vogliono la pace.



La pace, al momento e per motivi diversi, non la vuole nessuno.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca: "Non mandiamo Biden a Kiev."*


ma quello deve essere accompagnato da qualcuno al bagno di casa sua, dove vogliono mandarlo , ma siamo seri.
mi chiedo ancora come qualcuno non faccia a capire che la sua elezione è una delle (tante) farse degli ultimi anni


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca: "Non mandiamo Biden a Kiev."*



Hanno finito le badanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno finito le badanti.



Più che altro sarà la decimillesima volta che pentagono e staff casa Bianca devono intervenire per correggere le sue minchiate alla stampa, e speriamo che non si stanchino.
Più che una badante, serve una museruola stile Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che altro sarà la decimillesima volta che pentagono e staff casa Bianca devono intervenire per correggere le sue minchiate alla stampa, e speriamo che non si stanchino.
> Più che una badante, serve una museruola stile Hannibal Lecter



Basterebbe dargli un pupazzetto raffigurante Putin così si sfoga


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe dargli un pupazzetto raffigurante Putin così si sfoga


Riuscirebbe benissimo a prenderle anche dal pupazzo


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe dargli un pupazzetto raffigurante Putin così si sfoga


noo che poi dichiarerebbe di aver incontrato Putin ed avergliene detto 4


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

*Mosca ha espulso 18 membri della rappresentanza dell'Ue dalla Russia.*

viva la diplomazia


----------



## hakaishin (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' due lati di una medaglia, si potrebbe anche pensare che se in un'"operazione speciale" hanno raso al suolo una città, in una "guerra ufficiale" possono sentirsi liberi di lanciare l'atomica a bassa intensità su Kiev.


Finirà malissimo per l’ucraina, questo è certo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Il ministero della Difesa di Taiwan ha denunciato l'incursione di sei jet militari cinesi nella sua area.L'avvistamento è avvenuto nel giorno della visita nell'isola di una delegazione del Senato degli Stati Uniti.​


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministero della Difesa di Taiwan ha denunciato l'incursione di sei jet militari cinesi nella sua area.L'avvistamento è avvenuto nel giorno della visita nell'isola di una delegazione del Senato degli Stati Uniti.​



Dunque ci sono andati sul serio a Taiwan? In modalità stealth? Praticamente nessuno ne ha parlato...


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe non essere una brutta notizia. Per arrivare ad un tratto di pace ufficiale a livello burocratico probabile sia necessario avere una dichiarazione di guerra prima.


Addirittura la dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale? E come la giustificheranno? La dichiarazione di guerra sarebbe un’ammissione della violazione delle norme del diritto internazionale che vietano guerre d’aggressione… La giustificazione della legittima difesa non starebbe in piedi.
Sì lo so che se ne sbattono del diritto internazionale(un po’ come tutti), ma fino al punto di non fingere neanche di rispettarlo?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Addirittura la dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale? E come la giustificheranno?* La dichiarazione di guerra sarebbe un’ammissione della violazione delle norme del diritto internazionale che vietano guerre d’aggressione… La giustificazione della legittima difesa non starebbe in piedi.
> Sì lo so che se ne sbattono del diritto internazionale(un po’ come tutti), ma fino al punto di non fingere neanche di rispettarlo?



Dicendo che l'Ucraina ha attaccato dei villaggi nel territorio russo.
Cosa effettivamente vera che "rafforzerà" il passaggio da "operazione speciale" a dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale


----------



## Swaitak (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il ministero della Difesa di Taiwan ha denunciato l'incursione di sei jet militari cinesi nella sua area.L'avvistamento è avvenuto nel giorno della visita nell'isola di una delegazione del Senato degli Stati Uniti.​


*Il portavoce del ministero degli Esteri Zhao Lijian: "ci sarà la riunificazione " della Cina con Taiwan. 
"Esiste una sola Cina al mondo e Taiwan è parte inalienabile del suo territorio" . (insistendo su una soluzione pacifica)
" Le azioni dell’esercito cinese sono una contromisura alle recenti azioni negative degli Usa, compresa la visita della delegazione del Congresso" (riferendosi alle manovre militari).
Gli Stati Uniti, "dovrebbero interrompere gli scambi ufficiali e i legami militari con Taiwan, fermare la vendita di armi e intraprendere azioni concrete per attuare il loro impegno a non sostenere l’indipendenza" dell’isola.*


----------



## Maurizio91 (15 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Kasparov sarebbe uno normale ?
> giocatore di scacchi scappato da decenni a Londra senza alcun seguito popolare


Di certo non avrebbe creato questo INUTILE casino. Al massimo sarebbe un pessimo politico


----------



## sunburn (15 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dicendo che l'Ucraina ha attaccato dei villaggi nel territorio russo.
> Cosa effettivamente vera che "rafforzerà" il passaggio da "operazione speciale" a dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale


Sì ma in quel caso sarebbe legittima difesa(le rappresaglie sono vietate) che, oltre ad avere limiti precisi sia nelle modalità di esercizio sia temporali, non necessita di una dichiarazione di guerra.

Comunque la mia è solo una curiosità intellettuale-teorica, nella realtà lo so che tutti se ne sbattono…


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Addirittura la dichiarazione di guerra ufficiale? E come la giustificheranno? La dichiarazione di guerra sarebbe un’ammissione della violazione delle norme del diritto internazionale che vietano guerre d’aggressione… La giustificazione della legittima difesa non starebbe in piedi.
> Sì lo so che se ne sbattono del diritto internazionale(un po’ come tutti), ma fino al punto di non fingere neanche di rispettarlo?


Diranno che dichiarano guerra per via degli attacchi subiti sul territorio russo negli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dunque ci sono andati sul serio a Taiwan? In modalità stealth? Praticamente nessuno ne ha parlato...


"vogliono la pace"


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2022)

*Zelenskij alla CNN"Il mondo dovrebbe prepararsi nel possibile uso di bomba atomica da parte della Russia, per loro la vita della persone non significa nulla"*


----------



## Djici (15 Aprile 2022)

I cinesi dovrebbero essere l'unico paese capace di metterci d'accordo
Se poi qualcuno scriverà che ha ragione Xi vorrà dire che non potremo mai essere d'accordo su nulla


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> I cinesi dovrebbero essere l'unico paese capace di metterci d'accordo
> Se poi qualcuno scriverà che ha ragione Xi vorrà dire che non potremo mai essere d'accordo su nulla



Se aspettiamo i cinesi per terminare la guerra.. stiamo freschi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Zelenskij alla CNN"Il mondo dovrebbe prepararsi nel possibile uso di bomba atomica da parte della Russia, per loro la vita della persone non significa nulla"*



E come si prepara?


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E come si prepara?



Siamo già pronti, anche perche non c è molto da prepararsi.

Io spero solo che se la Russia farà questa scelta, prima dia un ultimatum che permetta agli Ucraini di arrendersi.

Dopodiché, fossi uno che conta, dedicherei la vita a far fuori il Vladimiro furioso.


----------



## cris (15 Aprile 2022)

La Russietta ha rotto i maroni.
o lo fanno secco da dentro o qualcuno deve farlo secco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> La Russietta ha rotto i maroni.
> o lo fanno secco da dentro o qualcuno deve farlo secco



Ma infatti l'unica soluzione è questa.
Gli USA se vogliono fare qualcosa di utile dovrebbero far ricorso a tutte le loro risorse di spionaggio e controspionaggio a questo scopo, l'assassinio di Putin dall'interno, invece che alzare il livello dello scontro sul campo e coinvolgere il resto del mondo in una guerra devastante.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2022)

Ripeto come ho detto fin dall'inzio, l'Ucraina più continua a resistere più le probabilità di una atomica tattica finisca in qualche città aumentano. E' vero che gli Ucraini stanno resistendo bene (grazie anche alle nostre armi pagate di nostre tasche ok) ma è anche vero la Russia è lì e non vuole uscire con la faccia dentro il letamaio e saranno disposto a tutto pur di "trionfare"

Questa situazione rischia di essere analoga di USA vs Giappone. Secondo guerra mondiale terminata ormai a maggio. Con i giapponesi che di fatto continuavano a fare resistenza con i loro kamikaze. Gli usa avevano già vinto, ma il rischio di andare per lunghe con i giapponesi non era scontata. L'atomica ha risparmiato qualche anno di confltto


----------



## pazzomania (15 Aprile 2022)

Se la Russia perde ancora qualche migliaia di uomini non sarebbe da stupirsi la minaccia reale di armi nucleari per fermare l' ecatombe.

E poi c è qualcuno che crede sia una guerra come le altre.

Non ha nulla di normale questa guerra, è per certi versi gigantesca.

Per forze in campo, per le perdite che in un mese da ambo le parti sono più alte di tante delle guerre degli ultimi 20 anni da parte di Russia e Usa.

Erano 50 anni che non veniva affondata una nava cosi importante.

Mi sa che i cosiddetti boomers hanno avuto una bella fortuna ad avere qualche decennio di prosperità altissima e pace.

I tempi a venire saranno cupi


----------



## SoloMVB (15 Aprile 2022)

Sempre detto e sostenuto che in Itaglia non si veda l'ora di raccogliere macerie e morti per strada.


----------



## cris (15 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma infatti l'unica soluzione è questa.
> Gli USA se vogliono fare qualcosa di utile dovrebbero far ricorso a tutte le loro risorse di spionaggio e controspionaggio a questo scopo, l'assassinio di Putin dall'interno, invece che alzare il livello dello scontro sul campo e coinvolgere il resto del mondo in una guerra devastante.


Ma si basta questi fanno i fenomeni ma se la nato solo volesse aver un atteggiamento offensivo sarebbero polverizzati, loro e le idiozie sulla denazificazione. 
basta.
Toglietelo di mezzo a quel maledetto dittatore che è una vita che ammazza oppositori politici e giornalisti impunemente, nonostante l’adorazione di qualche occidentale antioccidentale, il che è una allegra barzelletta.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Zelenskij alla CNN"Il mondo dovrebbe prepararsi nel possibile uso di bomba atomica da parte della Russia, per loro la vita della persone non significa nulla"*



Gli unici che l’hanno usato, per ora, sono i suoi angeli del bene.


----------



## cris (15 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli unici che l’hanno usato, per ora, sono i suoi angeli del bene.


Continuiamo a prendercela con Zelenski, con le chiappe al caldo a casa.
Al suo posto, che vorremmo facesse?
Piegarsi al nano folle russo o resistere chiedendo aiuto in qualunque lingua?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a prendercela con Zelenski, con le chiappe al caldo a casa.
> Al suo posto, che vorremmo facesse?
> Piegarsi al nano folle russo o resistere chiedendo aiuto in qualunque lingua?



Per me, lo chiarisco ancora una volta, Zelensky può fare quello che vuole ma non ha alcun diritto di pretendere il coinvolgimento di altri fino al punto da far scoppiare una guerra mondiale. Tu sei liberissimo di pensarla diversamente.


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me, lo chiarisco ancora una volta, Zelensky può fare quello che vuole ma non ha alcun diritto di pretendere il coinvolgimento di altri fino al punto da far scoppiare una guerra mondiale. Tu sei liberissimo di pensarla diversamente.


La colpa di una guerra mondiale non e di un ebete al comando di uno stato trucidato, semmai di chi la avvia, dicasi il matto totale a mosca o quello a washington. Ebbasta sto accanimento stucchevole verso zelenski
Il matto sta a Mosca, ok? Ha triturato di proiettili, negli anni, vari oppositori politici e giornalisti, la capiamo, o no, che quello da abbattere sta li?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma si basta questi fanno i fenomeni ma se la nato solo volesse aver un atteggiamento offensivo sarebbero polverizzati, loro e le idiozie sulla denazificazione.
> basta.
> Toglietelo di mezzo a quel maledetto dittatore che è una vita che ammazza oppositori politici e giornalisti impunemente, nonostante l’adorazione di qualche occidentale antioccidentale, il che è una allegra barzelletta.



Beh un attimo, io parlavo di un po' di veleno in un bicchiere.
Se volessero polverizzarli li polverizzano di sicuro, ma poi andiamo ad aumentare il mucchio di polvere anche con le nostre ossa. Ci sono anche gli alieni gialli di mezzo.


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh un attimo, io parlavo di un po' di veleno in un bicchiere.
> Se volessero polverizzarli li polverizzano di sicuro, ma poi andiamo ad aumentare il mucchio di polvere anche con le nostre ossa. Ci sono anche gli alieni gialli di mezzo.


Volesse iddio di farlo secco col veleno nel bicchiere.
questo va eliminato.
non gli altri, LUI. 
fine dei discorsi.


----------



## vota DC (16 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> La colpa di una guerra mondiale non e di un ebete al comando di uno stato trucidato, semmai di chi la avvia, dicasi il matto totale a mosca o quello a washington. Ebbasta sto accanimento stucchevole verso zelenski
> Il matto sta a Mosca, ok? Ha triturato di proiettili, negli anni, vari oppositori politici e giornalisti, la capiamo, o no, che quello da abbattere sta li?


Un conto è dire "amici americani mandate l'atomica contro Putin" un altro è incoraggiare Putin a usare l'atomica. Dopo aver rifiutato il presidente tedesco e avere lanciato maledizioni al presidente francese ci manca solo che fallito il tentativo di mandare noi contro Putin manda lui contro di noi. In tal caso spero che Zelensky in un'eventuale guerra tra occidente e Russia venga considerato complice di Putin.


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Un conto è dire "amici americani mandate l'atomica contro Putin" un altro è incoraggiare Putin a usare l'atomica. Dopo aver rifiutato il presidente tedesco e avere lanciato maledizioni al presidente francese ci manca solo che fallito il tentativo di mandare noi contro Putin manda lui contro di noi. In tal caso spero che Zelensky in un'eventuale guerra tra occidente e Russia venga considerato complice di Putin.


Bisogna fare secco putin. Fine.. costi quel che costi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E come si prepara?



Gli altri stati hanno già distribuito pillole di iodio ai cittadini per esempio.
Norvegia e svizzera di sicuro e poi qualche altro stato,forse belgio,ora non ricordo.
E anche gli altri stati dell'ue,anche se non le distribuiscono,stanno facendo scorta.

Chiaro poi che se poi ti cade la bomba proprio sulla capa....amen


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Gli altri stati hanno già distribuito pillole di iodio ai cittadini per esempio.
> Norvegia e svizzera di sicuro e poi qualche altro stato,forse belgio,ora non ricordo.
> E anche gli altri stati dell'ue,anche se non le distribuiscono,stanno facendo scorta.
> 
> Chiaro poi che se poi ti cade la bomba proprio sulla capa....amen



Comodo per lui dire alla gente che non c'entra una mazza di prepararsi all'atomica, dal suo bunker inaccessibile con tutte le telecamere...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Continuiamo a prendercela con Zelenski, con le chiappe al caldo a casa.
> Al suo posto, che vorremmo facesse?
> Piegarsi al nano folle russo o resistere chiedendo aiuto in qualunque lingua?


Piegarsi al 100% e addio


----------



## hakaishin (16 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare secco putin. Fine.. costi quel che costi.


E magari fare sparire pure Zelensky


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma si basta questi fanno i fenomeni ma se la nato solo volesse aver un atteggiamento offensivo sarebbero polverizzati, loro e le idiozie sulla denazificazione.
> basta.
> Toglietelo di mezzo a quel maledetto dittatore che è una vita che ammazza oppositori politici e giornalisti impunemente, nonostante l’adorazione di qualche occidentale antioccidentale, il che è una allegra barzelletta.



Se la Nato solo volesse cosa?? La Nato se entra in guerra è vero che distrugge la controparte ma dei paesi che fanno parte dell' organizzazione terroristica sai cosa resterebbe?? Solo cenere...


----------



## danjr (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Casa Bianca: "Non mandiamo Biden a Kiev."*


Anche perché potrebbe sbagliare strada e andare a Mosca


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Aprile 2022)

poi mi fa sorridere
Qui si pensa che fare fuori Putin 
non causi un attacco atomico 
Questo no non sarebbe una dichiarazione di guerra noooo ma scherziamo? dopo vanno felici e contenti alle elezioni e finisce a pritz


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> *Bisogna fare secco putin*. Fine.. costi quel che costi.


E fin qui siamo tutti d'accordo, ma il costi quel che costi anche sticaspi. Se per ammazzare bisogna radere al suolo tutti allora non abbiamo capito una sega.


----------

